# Does Archaon get the mark of His unit?



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

say if he was with a unit of Chaos knights with mark of tzeentch (+1 to any ward save) would that make his ward save 2+?(drools...)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Some marks would benefit him whilst others would not; for example, if he was in a unit with Mark of Nurgle then he would benefit when the unit was shot as it would affect the number of hits (calculated before they were allocated to models) but not when a weapon/ability allowed a specific model to be targeted.

The clearest example is Mark of Khorne; he does not gain Frenzy.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

No he does not, He already has a mark, and does not gain anymore benifits


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

ah well. he is still deadly.


----------

